# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  English Grand Prix 2002

## malahat

results from GMV who taped the contest -
2002 IFBB English Grand Prix Results 

We have just posted the results for the 2002 English Grand Prix. Click on the link for details. Wayne taped the contest just yesterday, and phoned me immediately with these results. It was a huge competition with a total of 22 contestants. The standard was high - a great result for Dexter Jackson, winning his very first Grand Prix. Apparently 4 people pulled out for various reasons and they were Ronnie Coleman, Kevin Levrone, Flex Wheeler and Marcus Ruhl. Here is a complete list of those people who did compete:

Dexter Jackson, Dennis James, Chris Cormier, Ernie Taylor, Claud Groulx, Tommi Thorvildsen, Peter Brown, Giovanny Thompson, Alison Maria, Ricky Welling, Paul Thomas, Neil Hill, Didier Blanc, Mike Sheridan, Alex Georijev, Emmanuel Tzinidis, Constantine Polesel, Francisco Bautista, Art Atwood, Jaroslav Horvath, Gianluca Catapano, and Harold Marillier.

Their web page is www.gmv.com.au to keep up with the releases as they appear.

----------


## Big Al

I was there and Dennis James probably should have taken it.

----------


## ironman57

anyone got pictures?

----------


## BigDude

..

----------


## BigDude

..

----------


## BigDude

.

----------

